# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Documentary Project Fantasy World Commission

## TAMThomasTAM

Payment and Deadline
I'm happy to pay £50 over PayPal or other services for the work but I'm comfortable negotiating that. I may also commission the same artist to do another work on specific regions, so this commission could lead into another commission. I'm also comfortable paying half after receiving sketches, and then the other half after the full work has been delivered.
The Documentary is due to be screened in a month so if it's possible, I'd love if it could be completed within three weeks from now at the very latest.


Background
I'm currently at University doing a Creative Writing course and for my Editing and Publication project, I'm working on a free-to-access nonprofit worldbuilding documentary, exploring the creation of my own fantasy world; Omnia. I'm looking for artists to create a map of the world, based on really rough renders I've done so far that don't properly convey the quality and details of the world. This will be shown in the documentary and edited for some scenes to outline where certain territories lay.
If anyone is interested in helping out, I would be very grateful.


References
I've really roughly rendered various images of what the world of Omnia looks like in totality, but I did no on MS Paint and I have not so great artistic skill, so the results weren't good. For reference, the images of the worldbuilding are available in this twitter thread (https://twitter.com/TAMThomasTAM/sta...85755475705857). And for refrence as to what I would like the commissioned map to look like, I've chosen these images I found on Google Images:

 - https://i.ytimg.com/vi/p3gi1kDGC0Q/maxresdefault.jpg
 - https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/c...onderdraft.JPG
 - https://miro.medium.com/max/1026/1*P...ZwP4HTJnqw.png


Style and Details
I'm wanting this map to be of the physical world, the natural landscapes, with the colour of the land dependent on the climates, and visible rises in the lands to show where mountains are, and also what the trees look in these regions, and the land and seas to have more interesting textures. I want it in colour. Jpg, Png files are great.
The planet is Earth-sized and is literally just our tectonic plates shifted around for over a hundred million years. The above Twitter link shows the tectonic plates, the atmospheric circulation, the ocean currents, the global temperatures, the climate modelling, and more.


Technical
The size of the image would preferably be around 1920 x 1080, so it can be best seen in the video format the documentary will be delivered in.
The artist will be credited on all materials and videos that include their work, and they will be credited and promoted on additional materials related to the project.


Design Process

Stage 1  initial concept sketch  once approved
Stage 2  A 50% design development submittal for review  once approved
Stage 3  A 90% design development submittal for review  once approved
Stage 4  Final Maps


Copyright
Shared between Cartographer and Commissioner.


Contact
Thomas McClure
I prefer to be contacted at my email address (maidenholm1@hotmail.com), but I'll stay active on the forum as well.

----------


## Wired

Hey Thomas, even given that this is for a non-profit venture it's highly unlikely that you'll find someone willing to create a full color map in that time scale for the sum you're offering.  :Frown:

----------


## WaterWitchRPG

Hello Thomas,

With all due respect, the budget is very low for such a world map. A map with this level of detail: color, climate zones, detailed textures, etc. would take many hours of work (for me, at least 10 hours, I don't know about other artists). Considering a limited timeframe and the fact you want to have the copyright ownership of the artwork I would budget this request closer to $300-500 (that is without selling the copyright).

----------


## TAMThomasTAM

Hey everyone, thanks for the reality-check that my price was criminally low, this was my first time reaching out about this so I wasn't aware of how much these things would usually cost, my bad.

That is to say that now the commission request has been taken up (by the far more appropriate price of £350).

Thanks for the replies. Good luck worldbuilding! x

----------


## Tiana

I'd normally agree, but the samples for what this client likes include an Inkarnate map, and I believe an Inkarnate creator would be able to do this in a few hours. It's only going to take 10+ hours if you do it by rendering it all uniquely for this map. I could probably knock it out in 4-5 hours. Which means it's still half the price I'd charge for the work, but an entry level cartographer who's trying to get a portfolio piece who's willing to work for minimum wage might be up for it, this isn't quite so low as to be out of the question, I'm just too busy to whip it up in 3 weeks.

That said, Thomas, you should give Inkarnate or one of the other programs I mentioned a whirl if you don't get a bite soon and don't have the budget to increase it enough to get a taker. A mapping program like those make mapping pretty easy, and you've already come this far on your own art.  :Smile:

----------


## MarianneBraxton

I am a novice author. I like fiction because a fantasy world is an author-conceived world created in fictional media, such as literature, film or games. Typical fantasy worlds involve magic or magical abilities, nonexistent technology and sometimes, either a historical or futuristic theme. So supply me please as a beginner.

----------

